# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ممكن لو سمحت تعرفني فيما يخص الفوبيا

## boukybouky

*د/ عادل ازيك ....

أنا عندي سؤال ممكن ؟؟

لما قرأت موضوعك عن الخوف و الرهاب و الفوبيا 

وجدت فقط تفسير الرهاب و طرق علاجه 

ممكن لو سمحت تعرفني فيما يخص الفوبيا

و هل يجب علي المريض بها مواجهتها و لا تجنب الأشياء التي تجعله يخاف

تقبل تحياتي ,,*

----------


## د.عادل

> *د/ عادل ازيك ....
> أنا عندي سؤال ممكن ؟؟
> لما قرأت موضوعك عن الخوف و الرهاب و الفوبيا 
> وجدت فقط تفسير الرهاب و طرق علاجه 
> ممكن لو سمحت تعرفني فيما يخص الفوبيا
> و هل يجب علي المريض بها مواجهتها و لا تجنب الأشياء التي تجعله يخاف
> تقبل تحياتي ,,*


في موضوع الخـــوف ستجدي الرد على سؤوالك.

الفوبيا phobia كلمة يونانية تعني الخوف fear
وهي تحديد لنوع الخوف ودائماً ما تكون مصاحبة لكلمة تدل عما يخاف ومنها:
فوبيا الأماكن المرتفعة  bathophobia
فوبيا الأماكن المغلقة   claustrophobia
فوبيا الأماكن المفتوحة agoraphobia
فوبيا ركوب الطائرات aerophobia
فوبيا السـرقة          kleptophobia
فوبيا الظلام           nyctophobia
فوبيا المرض          nosophobia
فوبيا الألم              algophobia

وغيرهم الكثير
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## boukybouky

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*ما سبب الفوبيا ؟ و هل الخوف من شئ محدد و معين هو الفوبيا ؟؟*

*عندما يكون الشعور بالخوف من كل شئ يسير في مياه النيل* 

*أو حتي القرب منه يشعر بالتوتر و القلق و الوقوف علي الكباري*

*و النظر للمياه يعطي الشعور باني سأغطس فيه و لن أطلع منه*

*و الرفض التام في مجرد الجلوس بالقرب , مع تكرار الحلم بأني*

*أغرق و لكن ليس دائماً في النيل و لكن الحمد الله أنجو قبل أن أفيق* 

*و لكن بعدها أشعر بإنهاك رهيب كأني فعلاً خوضت هذه التجربة*

*أنا قرأت موضوعك عن الخوف و لكن لم أجد سبب مباشر لما يحدث و لم* 

*أجد تفسير للفوبيا و ما هي سببها و هل ما سردت يعتبر فوبيا ؟؟؟*

*و ماذا أفعل للتخلص من هذا الشعور ؟؟؟؟*

*تقبل تحياتي ,,,,*

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلاً بكي مجدداً




> ما سبب الفوبيا ؟ و هل الخوف من شئ محدد و معين هو الفوبيا ؟؟


سأعيد لكي ما ذكرته في موضع الخــــــــوف 



> تعريف الخوف ـ الرهاب ـ الفوبيا 
> 
> 
> البعض لايفرق بين الخوف والجبن ، مع ان الفرق واضح وكبير. وهو ايضاً ليس الخجل ولا التوتر.
> الخوف نوعان : 1.داخلي 2. خارجي
> 1. الداخلي: بداخلنا نخاف من الله ـ نخاف من المستقبل وما يحمله من مفاجأت ، نخاف على انفسنا ، نخاف من الموت ...
> 2. الخارجي: هو الخوف من الاشياء كخوفنا من الكهرباء ـ النار ـ الحيوانات.. 
> 
> أسـباب المرض بالخوف:
> ...








> عندما يكون الشعور بالخوف من كل شئ يسير في مياه النيل أو حتي القرب منه يشعر بالتوتر و القلق و الوقوف علي الكباري و النظر للمياه يعطي الشعور باني سأغطس فيه و لن أطلع منه و الرفض التام في مجرد الجلوس بالقرب


نعم هذا نوع من انواع الفوبيا.





> مع تكرار الحلم بأني أغرق و لكن ليس دائماً في النيل و لكن الحمد الله أنجو قبل أن أفيق و لكن بعدها أشعر بإنهاك رهيب كأني فعلاً خوضت هذه التجربة


حسب علمي لتفسير الاحلام : انك تعاني من مشاكل تأرق حياتك اليومية وتعاني منها، وسوف تنتهي هذه المشاكل بعد تعب وعناء كبير. والله اعلم...






> أنا قرأت موضوعك عن الخوف و لكن لم أجد سبب مباشر لما يحدث و لم أجد تفسير للفوبيا و ما هي سببها و هل ما سردت يعتبر فوبيا ؟؟؟


اتمنى ان تعيدي قرأة الموضوع وستجدي تفسير للفوبيا ، وقد ذكرته في ردي هذا لزيادة الإستفادة ، وما ذكرتي يعتبر فوبيا.




> و ماذا أفعل للتخلص من هذا الشعور ؟؟؟؟





> طــرق العلاج
> 
> 
> ·الرهاب (الخوف) حالة مرضية ويجب أن نتعامل معها بجدية ، ويتعاون اهل المريض مع المعالج. 
> · إتاحة الفرصة للمريض لشرح مشكلته سيساعده ليشعر بعدم العزلة وأن لا يخجل من حالته. 
> · لا تعتبر الحالة المرضية خطأ لأحد معين وتلقي باللوم عليه أو على المريض. 
> · شجع المريض بلطف ليراجع الطبيب المختص. لاتجعل المريض يخجل من طلب المساعدة من الناس الغرباء ومنهم الطبيب. 
> · تشجيع المريض على الاستمرار في العلاج ، وإعجابك بأي تحسن يطرأ مهما كان بسيط.
> · سيتشجع المرض بعد ان يبدأ في الشعور بالتحسن وهنا فإن دعمك وتفهمك له مهم جدا. 
> ...


للجمــــــــــــــيع خـــــــــالص تحـــــــــياتي

----------

